# Lone Star Mason - Putting Quantity Before Quality: The Open West Gate



## JJones (Jul 31, 2016)

More shameless self promotion!

Check out my latest blog entry here!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 31, 2016)

Good post..just commented

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## JJones (Jul 31, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Good post..just commented



Thanks Brother, your support and feedback is always appreciated. 



JamestheJust said:


> If I vote for _marvelous_, does that mean that most of us brethren will need to find another society?



Thanks a great question, thanks for asking!

I'm not suggesting kicking anyone out or anything like that. I just feel many lodges don't take their responsibilities as gatekeepers to our Fraternity as seriously as they should.


----------



## JJones (Aug 1, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> So how are lodges to transition? Is there to be a takeover by brethren that count themselves more suited?
> 
> Or are you suggesting new lodges?



Ideally, at least in my mind, the transition would be a result of lodges raising their standards of membership. This would likely include requiring the petitioner to participate in lodge activities for a set time to get to know everyone, and the investigation committees visiting the petitioners house and examining the man, and his past, more closely. Personally, I also feel that higher degree fees would discourage anyone with a casual interest from petitioning.

I'm not suggesting new lodges, I don't know how I feel about going to through the process to create new lodges when established lodges are forced to turn in their charters and permanently close their doors at the same time. Besides, chartering new lodges wouldn't accomplish anything if the standards to admission were still very low.


----------



## Ressam (Aug 1, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> "The future of the Fraternity is in our hands brethren. Do we want it to be marvelous or mundane?"
> 
> If I vote for _marvelous_, does that mean that most of us brethren will need to find another society?




I'm telling again&again, Mr.James:
Nuclear Weapons & Artifical Satellites/Internet/Telecommunication had changed everything!
Freemasonry needs Huge Transformation!


----------



## coachn (Aug 1, 2016)

re: "One such man is toxic enough, what if we allow hundreds to slip through?"

If?!?!?!


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Perhaps there are two west gates, an outer one and an inner one.  The complaint seems to be that many who make it through the outer west gate never even approach the inner west gate.  Perhaps there is more than one reason for this.  Perhaps.


----------

